# Pensacola Beach pier, 6/7/18



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Was only there for a few hours, but my 9 year old told me she would " have a heat stroke" unless we treated her immediately with a sno cone and a swim.

Saw one cuda hit a hard tail. 1 tarpon was hooked up early. Overslot redfish were everywhere. Few schools of large hardtails were running

No mackerel, either Spanish or kings, no bobos, not much of anything.
Gabby yelled for help catching LYs on a ribbon rig. Seems a redfish tried to eat LY, ribbon rig and all.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> my 9 year old told me she would " have a heat stroke" unless we treated her immediately with a sno cone and a swim.



Love it!!!!! I know that feeling....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

On the plus side, she saw her first loggerhead turtles outside an aquarium, one of which chased down and caught a stingray ( first time I've ever seen that, too) watched a school of big redfish meandering around, and saw sharks...and could not get over how clear the water was up here. She lives in New Port Richey and the Gulf down there looks like our bay water.


----------

